# Training Progress



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We are soooo desperate to get our one last stinking breed point so we can start on this stuff.......I can't wait!!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yup--a good lesson in there: read the individual dog and what they need. Every dog trained is a learning experience, and I am surprised at how different they can be. I'm in the midst of teaching the casts to my youngster and he is picking up on the overs like gangbusters, while his mother loved the back pile at that stage and took longer to "get" that she had to go to the side!
I went to a great working seminar over the weekend in Michigan, and one of the best things I took away from it was to decide when you had gotten a response that was "good enough" for that session, and represented progress and learning. Differentiated instruction!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great training notes!

Here is our training synopsis from yesterday. First, I arrived early with Dooley and Breeze. Put out the sight blind cone 100 yards out with a bumper and Dokken. Dooley pegged it, picked up the Dokken and returned promptly. A+! Next send, he popped, I resent him and he went straight out. On return, he cigared the bumper. By this time the others started to arrive. 

We put together a progressive drill at 100, 150 and 200 yards. In moderate cover for the most part. Dooley pegged the 100 yard mark, pegged the 150 and needed help in the 200. That's okay, that's what we are going for. Since we started the progressive drills, he has been driving farther through cover. 

Breeze needed a little help on the 150 and 200 yarder, however, she really tried and looked good. Her confidence is growing by leaps and bounds. Overall a good day.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Turkey season is almost over and I am about to jump back into dog training. I threw bumpers for Pebbles yesterday and WOW am I excited to get started with her.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for sharing it was very helpful to read. I have been working Scout through FF (after careful thought and it is my first time) and it is encouraging to read about your experience. And I'm gonna drive to this game bird store in another week and buy her a birdie bird to practice with!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for letting me share. Yeah I guess it was sorta like a training log! Captain's log LOL
Slater is coming along in leaps and bounds now that he understands what that FF was all about.
Yesterday he got a live pigeon for the first time in a few months. He was ALL OVER IT but couldn't figure out how to grab that flapping thing. After a bit of encouragement he got it and guess what -- brought it straight back to heel and held onto it, struggling bird and all. I know this is a big leap in steps as I have not done FF to a bird yet but I wasn't expecting anything even though I got what I could have best hoped for. 
Today we went out and I started a "walking fetch" to a pile or spread of 4 bumpers, to get him used to going to a pile. On flexilead so I can guide him back as soon as he grabs one. By the end of the session he was going to a pile 10 yards away and grabbing one instantly. Only needed one ear pinch for dilly-dallying half way through. We are also working on whistle-sit which is coming along well. He is such a cutey and very smart, good puppy!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Now I need to go visit the Treasure Coast Hunting Retriever Club web site and see when their next training day is--for us it's just been frisbees in the pool--not even Little League.


----------

